# How to clean and protect convertible canvas and cloth tops



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to clean and protect convertible canvas and cloth tops*

At our *January 28th Detailing Boot Camp Class* we went over cleaning and protecting a Vinyl Convertible Top on a *1967 Pontiac Gran Prix*










For this class we're using RaggTopp products to clean and protect a Canvas Top. The day before I washed the top carefully because it was dusty and had bug poo spots on it. To do this I used the *RaggTopp Natural Horse Hair Convertible Top Brush* and the *RaggTopp Fabric/Vinyl Cleaner*.

The horse hair brush has soft bristle so it wont' make your canvas top fuzzy looking by fraying the fibers. The RaggTopp Fabric Cleaner is safe so you're not using to harsh or strong a cleaner.

















After washing I blotted dry using _*Guzzler Waffle Weave drying towels*_. This was all done on Friday and then the top was allowed to *FULLY DRY* overnight and out in *FULL SUN* on Saturday until we pulled it into the garage for the protection step.

*NOTE:* Before you can apply the first application of a fabric protectant or any second or third applications of protectant, the top must be *bone-dry* in order for maximum bonding of the protection ingredients.

In the case of RaggTopp Fabric Protectant, this product uses *Ciba Tinuvin UV Blockers*, the most costly UV Blockers available for this application.

RaggTopp fabric cleaner and protectant are also endorsed and recommended by the *Haartz Corporation* as well as *Rode & Schwalenber Gmbh*. (Germany). Rode & Schwalenber have been manufacturing convertible top materials for 105 years and The Haartz Corporation manufactures the majority of convertible tops for auto manufactures world wide. _*Pretty good credentials*_.

*In this shot I'm explaining how I cleaned the canvas top the day before and why not to use brushes with stiff, coarse bristles. *









Using the aerosol RaggTopp Protectant is basically like using a can of spray paint









Hold the can about 12" away and use overlapping motions as you spray the protectant. Be sure to thoroughly spray any seams or stitching.









*Here's Iain spraying on the RaggTopp Fabric Protectant...*









*Use an overlapping, sweeping motion...*


















In this shot, as I spray the leading edge I can't help but get a little overspray onto the glass but it's not a problem as the overspray will wipe off easily and if you get any on paint it's completely safe and won't cause any harm.









*Here's Tony wiping overspray off the windshield using a clean, microfiber towel...*









*Products Used*

*

RaggTopp Fabric/Vinyl Cleaner
RaggTopp Fabric Protectant
RaggTopp Natural Horse Hair Convertible Top Brush
The Guzzler Triple Kit
*
*You can also see Autogeek's how-to segment on Two Guys Garage...*​


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

looks good mike as most of the products out there advise to stay away from the glass and paint , plus i think youll get better coverage with an aerosol


----------

